# Air compressor help



## mithesaint (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right forum or not, but I'll start here.

I have a Husky Pro air compressor.  It's about 4 years old, 30 gallon upright with a 2 HP motor.  It worked fine until recently.

Now, it doesn't want to run right.  It starts up really slow, almost as if it's cold outside and needs to warm up.  However, even after a few seconds, it still runs slow.  After 10-20 seconds of running really slow, then it speeds up to normal, maybe even a little faster than normal, then it slows waaaaaaay down again, and then speeds up again, and then slows down again, etc.  

Something starts to smell pretty warm within a minute or so, so I have to shut it down.  The belt seems fine.  The motor spins freely when there is no belt attached, and seems to run normally without the belt.  I can manually turn the pulley on the compressor relatively easily.  I hooked it up to my 5500 watt generator, and it does the same thing.  There is plenty of oil in the compressor.

Where do I go from here?


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 3, 2012)

Does the motor have a starting capacitor? It may be bad if it does.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 3, 2012)

I had the same compressor.  It came with a decent air tool kit.. Mine did the same thing (stalling, slow or no start) Was a lot worse when it was cold. 

After about 1.5 yrs of use, the Motor seized up.

I bought a new 30 gallon 200 psi DeWalt compressor. 

Hope you get it fixed... To late for mine.


----------



## fox9988 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like the belt is slipping. Can you describe the smell-rubber burning, electrical?


----------



## greg13 (Jun 3, 2012)

Does it start hard under a load? How about with an empty (0 psi) tank? If it is an under load condition (restart after a pressure drop) I would look at an unloader valve problem. If it is from 0 psi look for a motor or compressor problem. There is oil in the compressor isn't there?


----------



## WES999 (Jun 3, 2012)

You might try changing the oil in the compressor. My compressor was continually tripping the overload/breaker.
I changed the oil, I used synthetic compressor oil from Lowes. Now it works fine, never trips out.
Hard to believe that oil would make such a difference but it did. Simple to try.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 3, 2012)

The Husky doesn't take oil... Its a non serviceable motor. At least mine was a sealed system.


----------



## mithesaint (Jun 4, 2012)

We have different setup Dexter.  I can add/change oil in mine.  

Anyway, it was a loose belt.  Tightened it up and it worked fine.  Never thought it would be the belt since it was only 4 years old with pretty light usage.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## davmor (Jun 4, 2012)

I just had the same compressor go up in smoke. Motor seized up. Sounds like a common problem. I would be very careful with that compressor.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 4, 2012)

mithesaint said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum or not, but I'll start here.
> 
> I have a Husky Pro air compressor. It's about 4 years old, 30 gallon upright with a 2 HP motor. It worked fine until recently.
> 
> ...


 
Replace or re-power by the sounds of it.  Dunno if this motor will work but I'm guessing you can find something to work.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/marathon-electric-reg-2hp-air-compressor-motor-3-450-rpm-3241176

FWIW: I have a Craftsman Pro 25 Gallon Dual-Stage compressor that has served me well and hasn't showed any signs of slowing down.  Requires no maint other than draining condensate from the tank occasionally.  When/if I blow it up (and it does _work_ in my shop...) I will replace it with something much bigger but for a homeowner/handyman this thing would be awesome.  One of _very_ few Craftsman products I can recommend in clear conscience.

Alas - I see they no longer make my model 919.167780


----------

